# talkpad - дешевые звонки через интернет!



## acco (26 Авг 2010)

Многим из нас приходится при планирование поездки на конкурс или фестиваль уточнять информацию. Иногда просто хочется позвонить другу за границу, НО, цена таких разговоров обычно обходится в 3, а то и в 10 раз дороже местных разговоров!
Мне также пришлось в последнее время активно пообщаться с Россией и другими странами. Когда я увидел ценник за мой разговор с Россией в 5 минут, то начал активно "гуглить"..
Эта тема не по тематике сайта но я надеюсь что многим она пригодится, и поможет говорить дольше а платить меньше чем обычно! 

talkpad.ru - сервис позволяющий звонить из вашего браузера (Explorer, Firefox, Opera, Google Chrome) на мобильные и стационарные телефоны! 
Плюс этого сервиса - регистрация займет не больше 1 минуты и самое главное - вам не нужно устанавливать программы - просто 1 нажатием вы можете установить плагин для браузера и звонить! 
(кстати этот сервис позволяет настроить для QIP и т.д. программ поддерживающих SIP протокол)

После регистрации вы получите 10 рублей для ваших тестовых звонков!

[SPOILER="Звонил я в Питер, Москву, Финляндию, Белоруссию.. и т.д.
Цену звонка можно узнать просто набрав его в окошке. 
Например цены звонков - 
Великобритания (мобильный) - 2.99 руб./мин
Калининградская область, МТС (мобильный) - 1.93 руб./мин
Латвия, Tele2 (мобильный) - 3.94 руб./мин
С.Петербург (стационарный) - 0.46 руб./мин
Москва, Мегафон (мобильный) - 1.93 руб./мин
Италия (стационарный) - 0.65 руб./мин
и т.д.[/SPOILER]

P.S. Я не являюсь участником и не как не связан с сервисом talkpad.ru, просто хочу вам посоветовать действительно удобный сервис!


----------



## mosalekc (3 Сен 2010)

Воспользовался. Доволен. Спасибо за подсказанное удобство!


----------

